
A Sparkline Map of Covid-19 - zeristor
https://datagistips.hypotheses.org/488
======
zeristor
I was thinking that spark lines could give an idea of the increase in Covid19
cases per country in the Wikipedia overview.

Which countries have increasing numbers of cases, which are static, but I
found this rather imaginative visualisation for France.

Has anyone found, or made, use of sparklines to embed timeseries information?

~~~
__ka
Check out the table here:
[https://ecnmst.gitlab.io/covid19](https://ecnmst.gitlab.io/covid19)

~~~
zeristor
Thanks, that’s just the thing.

